# Is this an authentic Tag Heuer Watch with model S925 206K



## andylim (Sep 16, 2014)

Just wondering if this is a real Tag Heuer watch with the model S925 206 K? Thanks


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It appears to be and in vary sad shape.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Watchbreath said:


> It appears to be and in vary sad shape.


Bracelet's fake.
Good sign for the rest of the watch?


----------



## 3wheeler7 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi, it's a fake, 300m on dial - 200m on back, back also says tester instead of tested.
Regards
Tony


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Fake


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

A guy in my local pub used to sell these for £10, the off green logo and overall quality is a big give away.

im surprised it's survived to be honest as they used to fall apart after a few months


----------

